# Is Hav Popularity Rising?



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I met my first Hav just about a year ago. Before that, I had never heard of them, even though I am an avid watcher of the Westminster Dog Show. I knew a new dog was in my future so started researching the breed as I thought the one I met was absolutely adorable. I thought I would have trouble finding a breeder. However, there were probably almost a dozen within 100 or so miles of my home. I'm pretty sure these weren't puppy mills either. During our last camping trip, I ran into another Hav owner. Is this breed increasing in popularity?

Are you a long time Hav owner? Or are you also new to the breed with your first Hav?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, the breed has risen DRAMATICALLY in popularity in the last few years. When I got Kodi, 6 years ago, no one knew what a Havanese was. Now, almost everyone either knows what he is, or, if not, when I say he's a Havanese, they "know someone who has one." In 2008, they were still considered a "rare" breed… I believe they are now ranked about 25th in popularity. NOT a good thing for the breed.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> In 2008, they were still considered a "rare" breed&#8230; I believe they are now ranked about 25th in popularity. NOT a good thing for the breed.


Yes, if you check AKC, Havanese have broken into their top 25 list. This kind of popularity encourages "puppy mills" who try to cash in. Unfortunately, I know first hand, that there are some "legitimate" Havanese breeders who are letting their standards slide.

I met my first Havanese, a puppy, 11 years ago at a neighbor's house. It was love at first sight and we knew that was the breed for us but it just wasn't the right time for us. Things changed over time and we were ready for another dog and we "rescued" Ricky last November from a situation that wasn't good for him, and we and Ricky couldn't be happier.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I first heard about the Havanese 20 years ago. I was looking for Bolognese for my father. I had just got my first computer and began searching on online. I found a breeder of Bolognese Dorothy Goodale in Colorado. I called not knowing she and her husband brought the first Havanese to the US which she never mentioned. She didn't have any Bolognese puppies at the time, but did have a few Havanese puppies that she said might be a better match. I wanted a Bolognese so she gave me the name of a breeder in Oregon. We flew to Portland to see the Bolognese puppy. It was shaved and didn't look anything like the fluffy little one I had seen. While we were there their daughter came in with a darling bouncy dog. Immediately I wanted that one. The owners said it was a Havanese that they were showing. We left and I knew now my father was getting a Havanese. I didn't contact Dorothy Goodale again although I wish I had now. Our first Havanese Sparky became our dog when my Dad passed away. He was just the best little dog ever so I had to have another and another...:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> I first heard about the Havanese 20 years ago. I was looking for Bolognese for my father. I had just got my first computer and began searching on online. I found a breeder of Bolognese Dorothy Goodale in Colorado. I called not knowing she and her husband brought the first Havanese to the US which she never mentioned. She didn't have any Bolognese puppies at the time, but did have a few Havanese puppies that she said might be a better match. I wanted a Bolognese so she gave me the name of a breeder in Oregon. We flew to Portland to see the Bolognese puppy. It was shaved and didn't look anything like the fluffy little one I had seen. While we were there their daughter came in with a darling bouncy dog. Immediately I wanted that one. The owners said it was a Havanese that they were showing. We left and I knew now my father was getting a Havanese. I didn't contact Dorothy Goodale again although I wish I had now. Our first Havanese Sparky became our dog when my Dad passed away. He was just the best little dog ever so I had to have another and another...:biggrin1:


Tom King could probably fill in the details more accurately than I, but I don't believe Dorothy Goodale "brought" any Havanese into the country. She collected a group of gods that she believed to be purebred Havanese from different sources and developed the breed from there.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

definitely, and this forum is a bellwether to this . The move from 10,000 to almost 13,000 members happened twice as fast as l,000 to 4,000 I bet.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

When we bought our first one, there were about 450 in this country. The last time I looked at numbers, which was several years ago, there were about 450 litters registered with AKC every month.

I think they have been bred about as fast as possible, and the demand for more just continues to go up.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

krandall said:


> She collected a group of _gods _that she believed to be purebred Havanese from different sources and developed the breed from there.


Typo, or Freudian slip?  Fascinating to learn how fast the breed has grown in popularity. Even over the past 3 years since I've gotten Benjamin, I seem to encounter far fewer people who say they've never heard of them.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

emichel said:


> Typo, or Freudian slip?  Fascinating to learn how fast the breed has grown in popularity. Even over the past 3 years since I've gotten Benjamin, I seem to encounter far fewer people who say they've never heard of them.


Yeah, I love them to pieces, but I don't think they're gods!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Wow, I had no idea how dramatically the popularity has risen. Seeing one, I can understand why someone would want one. I agree it is not good for the breed and that it encourages puppy mills.

Years ago, I wanted a Coton de Tulear, but didn't feel I could afford the price at the time. I ended up with my corgi, Foxy. I think, in looking back, that Foxy's breeder would be called a backyard breeder and knowing what I know now about breeders, I probably wouldn't have gotten her from a breeder like that. However, I'm glad I did as she was my solemate and my heart dog. Willow is certainly taking a big place in my heart and making the loss of Foxy hurt less.

Thank you all for your posts on this topic. It's very interesting. I just hope the breed stays pure and healthy with responsible breeders. Foxy died from degenerative myelopathy which is now completely preventable with responsible breeding. They can test the DNA to see if they carry the gene and if so, they don't need to breed that dog or just breed it to one that is clear and make sure the puppies are not to be bred. However, a lot of breeders are out to just make a buck and don't bother with the genetic testing. I can't even tell you how angry that makes me.


----------



## harmony (Jan 18, 2015)

I remember 10 years ago when I was researching dog breeds, I wanted a havanese desperately but couldn't find a breeder. We wound up with Luna instead and said maybe someday. Now that we're looking for a puppy again, they're all over the place and it's almost impossible to find bichons (who were super popular back then). Not great for the breed, is it?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

They were rare when I got my Bella over 10 years ago. I remember looking to rescue one but there were hardly any to rescue. I was also a first time dog owner so nobody would let me adopt. I was also turned down by a handful of breeders because I worked. Little did they know if I got one of their pups, they would be spoiled rotten! I think anyone who know me knows I would do anything for my dogs Anyway, now there are havanese in pet stores, puppy mils, back yard breeders. You know when they are mixing them, havapoo, havachon...they have gotten popular.


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi everyone! When my wife and I went to the breeder where we got our Benjy, we had never seen a Havanese in person. No one we knew had one and they weren't in the pet stores. The breeder said they used to be rare but are becoming a lot more popular. 

My wife and I did research on breeds (pictures, personality, disorders, etc.) and easily chose the Havanese. The hard part was finding a breeder we could trust. 

Some people have recognized Benjy as being a Havanase, but most have no idea. Or guess at being a Shih Tzu. 

We went to a pet store today that has animals for sale. (We usually buy pet supplies at pet stores with no animals.) To our surprise, they had two male Havanese puppies. They started them originally at $2,200 and had dropped the price to $1,000. Of course they jack the price up so that they can appear to have good sales/discounts. But we don't live in a huge city and $2,200 is an ourageous price for people around here. 

I hate to sound like a doting parent, but the dogs at the store were no where near the quality of what the breeder has. We would love our Benjy no matter what, but he is definitely a standout. Yet, if we had not been to the breeder, I don't know if I would have known the difference and would have been thrilled with one of their puppies. Most puppies are cute and have a way of stealing your heart.

The last puppy I bought years ago was a Cairn Terrier I bought at a pet store. So I suppose she might have been from a puppy mill. She was funny looking, dirty, and the store workers said she was wild. (She had been there a while.) I named her was Abby. That is where I got my user name because I didn't have Benjy yet. 

A worker set Abby on the floor in the cubicle "test area" and Abby was completely out of control, running from one end of the area to the other, bouncing off the walls. But I picked her up and sat her on my lap. She was instantly transformed into a calm, happy puppy that was completely relaxed, like she had "gone home". She knew I was her new Daddy and I would take her home. She is the best dog I ever had. (No offense meant to Benjy. He is still a newbie. LOL)

I am attaching two of Abby's baby pictures, and one adult picture with our pit bull/chow mix we rescued. And I just created an album for Benjy.


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

What cute pictures! I also checked out Benjy's album-- such sweetness, and I love his little pink tongue in most of the pictures. You can tell he loves his daddy!

:focus:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hopefully they don't make a movie featuring a Havanese lol. We'll have to see what happens with the Belgian Malinois now that Max is at the theatres.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

HavGracie said:


> What cute pictures! I also checked out Benjy's album
> 
> :focus:


Album? How do you find the album?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> hopefully they don't make a movie featuring a Havanese lol. We'll have to see what happens with the Belgian Malinois now that Max is at the theatres.


It would be safer to do a movieabout a Havanese, though. They actually are pretty easy dogs. Mals are great working and performance dogs, BUT they are even higher-drive than Border Collies &#8230; and they are BRED to bite and hold. They even do it when COMPLETELY playing as puppies and young dogs. That behavior REALLY needs direction from a very experienced handler. They make GSD's look easy-peasy. I have a 6 month old Belgian in Pixel's competition obedience class. His owner is VERY experienced. You should see how carefully she handles even "simple" things, like making sure she has his FULL attention as she gets him out of his crate. Because she takes NOTHING for granted, he is learning to control himself and is a LOVELY dog. But EVERYTHING is controlled. When it's Pixel's turn, his crate is covered, so he can't have be TEMPTED to lunge toward her and scare her. When she walks him out to the car, she chin-heels him the whole way, with cookies as necessary to keep his adolescent boy-mind with her.  The average pet owner would get dragged all over the parking lot (just as they are by their Golden Doodles and Labs. ) NOW... When he's full-size, they wouldn't be able to hold onto him at all, and would be resorting to pinch or e-collars.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Jackie - to find the album click on the person's username above their picture. This will take you to their personal page where you will see the albums along the right hand side.


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Molly120213 said:


> Jackie - to find the album click on the person's username above their picture. This will take you to their personal page where you will see the albums along the right hand side.


Yes, I created the album under "UserCP". Does "Gallery" in the main menu bar work? The dates are old.

Benjy knows this picture is a person. It is of my wife's deceased Dad. Benjy has never met him, but he licks his face and sleeps next to the picture.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

krandall said:


> It would be safer to do a movieabout a Havanese, though. They actually are pretty easy dogs. Mals are great working and performance dogs, BUT they are even higher-drive than Border Collies &#8230; and they are BRED to bite and hold. They even do it when COMPLETELY playing as puppies and young dogs. That behavior REALLY needs direction from a very experienced handler. They make GSD's look easy-peasy. I have a 6 month old Belgian in Pixel's competition obedience class. His owner is VERY experienced. You should see how carefully she handles even "simple" things, like making sure she has his FULL attention as she gets him out of his crate. Because she takes NOTHING for granted, he is learning to control himself and is a LOVELY dog. But EVERYTHING is controlled. When it's Pixel's turn, his crate is covered, so he can't have be TEMPTED to lunge toward her and scare her. When she walks him out to the car, she chin-heels him the whole way, with cookies as necessary to keep his adolescent boy-mind with her.  The average pet owner would get dragged all over the parking lot (just as they are by their Golden Doodles and Labs. ) NOW... When he's full-size, they wouldn't be able to hold onto him at all, and would be resorting to pinch or e-collars.


yeah they're one breed you need to be experienced with dogs before you get one of these. guys. The only people I know with them are experienced trainers.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Molly120213 said:


> Jackie - to find the album click on the person's username above their picture. This will take you to their personal page where you will see the albums along the right hand side.


Ok! Got it! Thanks!


----------



## midwifeheather (Jan 30, 2015)

krandall said:


> Yes, the breed has risen DRAMATICALLY in popularity in the last few years. When I got Kodi, 6 years ago, no one knew what a Havanese was. Now, almost everyone either knows what he is, or, if not, when I say he's a Havanese, they "know someone who has one." In 2008, they were still considered a "rare" breed&#8230; I believe they are now ranked about 25th in popularity. NOT a good thing for the breed.


In my area no one knows what a havanese is. Everyone I tell thinks my dog is a "designer" dog. I get asked "cross of what and what"? a lot.


----------

